# Swap meet: February 24, 2019 West Bend, Wisconsin



## ABC Services (Dec 16, 2018)




----------



## mynameislegion (Feb 12, 2019)

bump


----------



## badbob (Feb 18, 2019)

bump


----------



## bikeman76 (Feb 22, 2019)

Great swap !   Always find good things there.

Includes admission to the car swap too.


----------



## cr250mark (Feb 26, 2019)

Seen some good faces here Sunday Morning .
Very lowwwww attendance!
You never know unless you get out !!! 
Hope you guys sold or bought something to lift spirits for that day !
I myself was able to pick up a few smalls I missed in west bend to help circulate some Cash. Thank you !
Weather simply got the best of this one , snow. , icy icy roads and 50mph plus winds.  
For those who showed up Kudos!!!

Addison Il.right around the Corner Always Good. 


Mark


----------



## z-bikes (Feb 27, 2019)

Was planning on going but left the house before 6:00 AM got on the Interstate and then turned around at the first exit. My car is AWD and has 4 snow tires and I still didn't feel like it was worth it. Weather up north was terrible. There was a 133 car/truck pileup on the interstate about 60 miles north of the meet later that day.


----------



## jungleterry (Feb 28, 2019)

any pics from the show?


----------

